# Cockblocked in Myrtle Beach



## Atilla (Mar 14, 2006)

so i'm at this club in myrtle beach. these 2 girls come up and start dancin w/ me, and the one is rubbin her ass all over my crotch. and my friends ask her why the fuck she's doin it, cuz they're all skinny n shit. and she says its cuz she loves fatties. so i thought i was in there for sure until her stupid fuckin friends come and grab her and drag her into this crowd of like 2000 people and i never saw her after that. god damn bullshit. and then i got into a fight but thats a different story.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 14, 2006)

Huh ????????


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 14, 2006)

She either really could be into the "fatties" or just love teasing men, but either way...

Boy am I glad not to be a clubgoer


----------



## Mini (Mar 14, 2006)

Atilla said:


> so i'm at this club in myrtle beach. these 2 girls come up and start dancin w/ me, and the one is rubbin her ass all over my crotch. and my friends ask her why the fuck she's doin it, cuz they're all skinny n shit. and she says its cuz she loves fatties. so i thought i was in there for sure until her stupid fuckin friends come and grab her and drag her into this crowd of like 2000 people and i never saw her after that. god damn bullshit. and then i got into a fight but thats a different story.



But with such a charming personality you'll be swimming in pussy in no time.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> But with such a charming personality you'll be swimming in pussy in no time.



lol Yeah I was thinking the same thing "n shit"


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 14, 2006)

Atilla said:


> and then i got into a fight but thats a different story.



Any pics of the fight?


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I liked the story. I would've even liked a different ending (and shit) because, hell, it's spring break and everybody wants a little humpy humpy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Call me crazy, but I liked the story. I would've even liked a different ending (and shit) because, hell, it's spring break and everybody wants a little humpy humpy.



Is this what you mean Jes???


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, good god, Sandie, I'd like to keep my dinner down, okay?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, good god, Sandie, I'd like to keep my dinner down, okay?



C'mon Tina you don't wanna do the Humpty Hump??? LOL


----------



## Isa (Mar 15, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Is this what you mean Jes???



Thank goodness for the plastic keyboard cover because water is everywhere!
Jeez but I'd forgotten about both him and that crazy song.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 15, 2006)

_Everybody do da hump
Do da Humpty hump_


----------



## RedHead (Mar 15, 2006)

All I could think of was FLAVA LOVE...FLAVA IS HERE sorry stuck in hotel room with limited TV channels...I think I actually even saw the Finalle and didn't even know it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 16, 2006)

RedHead said:


> All I could think of was FLAVA LOVE...FLAVA IS HERE sorry stuck in hotel room with limited TV channels...I think I actually even saw the Finalle and didn't even know it.



OH ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICK ICKICK ICK ICK ICKICK ICK ICK ICKICK ICK ICK ICKICK ICK ICK ICK!!!!!! That man gives me the HEEBIE JEEBIES!~~~ Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 16, 2006)

My daughter had a morbid curiousity for that show....and I confess, with it on, listening to her groans about how awful that New York chick was...I got caught up in the finale, myself. We both cringed when the girl who won put on the gift Flava gave her...a set of sparkling grills.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 29, 2006)

The Humpty Hump - you know, he "once got busy in a Burger King bathroom". lol


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter had a morbid curiousity for that show....and I confess, with it on, listening to her groans about how awful that New York chick was...I got caught up in the finale, myself. We both cringed when the girl who won put on the gift Flava gave her...a set of sparkling grills.



Grills?

.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Grills?


 
Okay, I spelled it wrong..it's *Grillz* ...imagine the moment when the girl opens the velvet case with tears of joy in her eyes, and the light catches the gleam of these: http://www.mrbling.com/ , and she squeals with delight as he slides them into her mouth. Truly, an event every girl dreams of!

http://www.azcentral.com/ent/pop/articles/0120grills0120.html


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Dear Abby, 

so i'm at this club in myrtle beach. these 2 girls come up and start dancin w/ me, and the one is rubbin her ass all over my crotch. and my friends ask her why the fuck she's doin it, cuz they're all skinny n shit. and she says its cuz she loves fatties. so i thought i was in there for sure until her stupid fuckin friends come and grab her and drag her into this crowd of like 2000 people and i never saw her after that. god damn bullshit. and then i got into a fight but thats a different story.

What should I have done??

Sincerely, 

Cockblocked in Myrtle Beach


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dear Abby,
> 
> so i'm at this club in myrtle beach. these 2 girls come up and start dancin w/ me, and the one is rubbin her ass all over my crotch. and my friends ask her why the fuck she's doin it, cuz they're all skinny n shit. and she says its cuz she loves fatties. so i thought i was in there for sure until her stupid fuckin friends come and grab her and drag her into this crowd of like 2000 people and i never saw her after that. god damn bullshit. and then i got into a fight but thats a different story.
> 
> ...


Ok, this SO did not happen to you!!

ps: how come you didn't write, didn't call...?


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, this SO did not happen to you!!
> 
> ps: how come you didn't write, didn't call...?



Because I was far too busy being COCKBLOCKED IN MYRTLE BEACH. 

God. Pay attention.



P.S. Is there a phrase for the female equivalent of cockblocking?


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Because I was far too busy being COCKBLOCKED IN MYRTLE BEACH.
> 
> God. Pay attention.
> 
> ...


My friends discussed this at great length having drinks/dinner one night.
We came up with a few but they didn't work. Not like cockblocking.

Snatch Dispatch.
Vag badge (as in a police badge, that sort of thing)
Trim Trap.

There's just not much you can do with it, frankly. I think we decided the first one was the best.

Oh, and anyway? I haven't paid attention since the Reagan administration, so good luck with that.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Snatch Dispatch is the winner. 

Muffin-mobbed?


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Snatch Dispatch is the winner.
> 
> Muffin-mobbed?



People, if I don't get me some Rep for Snatch Dispatch, then the terrorists have won.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok so i think I'm pretty worldly and then I wander into this thread and learn the charming phrase 'cockblocked' and then see these horrid 'grillz'. I think I may crawl back under my rock. Good Grief! If she was my friend I would have pulled her away too


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> People, if I don't get me some Rep for my Snatch, then the terrorists have won.



I'm as fond of giving rep as the next person, but I draw the line there, lady.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. Is there a phrase for the female equivalent of cockblocking?



Crotch Dismay is the more PC (and unisex) term.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Crotch Dismay is the more PC (and unisex) term.


Screw PC! Screw Unisex!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> Screw PC! Screw Unisex!



You're displaying Snatch Insensitivity, young lady.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 18, 2022)

It's been 16 years and I want to hear the details on the fight. Man I despise cliffhangers.


----------

